

Website Visitors are People Too - lukethomas
http://lukethomas.com/website-visitors-are-people-too/

======
ZachSB
Great post, Luke! Brands need to focus on the customer interaction for sure,
but the most important part is that a brand is made up of people. Brands need
to market to people like they're marketing to themselves. We're all people. We
need to stop pushing and start treating people how we would want to be
treated. That's the way to build a business around customer experience.

